# Justo Gonzalez - History of Christian Thought



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 26, 2004)

I had to read this 3 volume cousin to "cliff notes" for school.

First 2 volumes are OK. Basic overview.

Last volume is terrible. He does not know what he is talking about concerning both the Protestant Reformation and the theology that came from that. (Can you write a book like this and get that wrong?? Isn't there a rule against this somewhere??)

I have about 150 pages left to read, but so far so "bad."


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 26, 2004)

I read his 2 volume Story of Christianity  a couple of years ago in an effort to learn more of Christian history. What is your take on these volumns?


----------



## Scott (Oct 27, 2004)

The story of Christiainty is pretty good and is used as a text at some reformed seminaries.

Webmaster's comments remind me of a book on the Renaissance I was reading last week. The author (not Gonzalez) casually mentioned that the doctrine of the Trinity meant that God has three essences. I was not impressed with the accuracy of the book.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 27, 2004)

I have his two columes of The Story Of Christanity. I thought they were decent enough, not perfect by far, but decent. I was actually considering buying the History of Christian thought for $112 cnd last week, but decided to get Packer's A Quest For Godliness instead. I knew I had made a good choice when I began to read Packer, this only confirms I made the right choice 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Oct 28, 2004)

I have the set but have only read volume one so far. I thought it was great. I have the original 1970 version. I'm not sure what revisions it has been through since then. It sounds like I might not like volume three though.

Mike


----------

